
Ask HN: What Linux-only useful kernel features exist? - JulianMorrison
Out of curiosity:<p>What features provided by the Linux kernel are (1) useful in user-space for real programs, and (2) only features of Linux, not POSIX or any other comparable OS such as the BSDs? I&#x27;m mostly thinking of ones that also don&#x27;t have direct equivalents via a differing API.
======
cabraca
[https://www.wireguard.com/](https://www.wireguard.com/) Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17659983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17659983)

------
snaky
eBPF

